# Bass. Guess its weight!



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a pic of a bass caught near canton. I have an length/weight, but i want to hear some _*WILD*_ guesses before i tell ya. GOOD LUCK!

http://web.mail.com/28198/mmc/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.26914568&folder=Inbox&partId=4


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess 2 to 2.5lbs.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

If the link worked i could have showed it to ya. I didnt even know the guy who caught it, but it tipped the scales at 10 lbs. I'll have Mark create a thread called "canton 10lb bass". He is the one who knows the guy. From what i heard, the taxidermist REALLY messed it up. Can you imagnine catching a 10 lb bass and the taxidermist screwing it up!


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

like doesnt work at all. i would really like to see this 10lb bass.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Here you go. The pic is on a closed thread, but u can still view it. She's a beauty!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=902984&highlight=bassmastermjb#post902984


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

i dont know dude!!! Look at my aviatar pic. That was closing in on 7lbs.. they look pretty similar. But either way beautiful Fish!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I posted the same type of thread this past March about guess the weight of two bass we pulled in at the Stick Marsh/Farm 13 down in Florida. 
Got the same type of responses so I didn't even bother posting the weights.
They were 10.1 and 10.3 pounds by the way.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

shawney1986 said:


> i dont know dude!!! Look at my aviatar pic. That was closing in on 7lbs.. they look pretty similar. But either way beautiful Fish!!


Your bass is really nice, but the one i was showing was 26" and was 10 lbs a month after spawn. imagine if the guy would have caught it pre spawn!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> I posted the same type of thread this past March about guess the weight of two bass we pulled in at the Stick Marsh/Farm 13 down in Florida.
> Got the same type of responses so I didn't even bother posting the weights.
> They were 10.1 and 10.3 pounds by the way.


I know what you mean man. It sucks!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

6-7lbs... no more than that.

heres a 7.2 from ohio  

heres a 6.5 from ohio  

heres a 7.12 from ohio 



10lbs...i dont think so.


----------



## RhodeGuideService (Feb 5, 2007)

The above photographed bass look every bit as big, if not bigger, than the suppossed 10lber!!! I have a caught a few bass and am a pretty good judge of size. I am not calling the man a liar, but the fish simply does not look to be 10 pounds. As a guess, I would estimate about 7lbs. The fish also looks awfully fat (a very large swollen belly) to be caught post-spawn. Post-Spawn fish generally have worn tails and skinny bellies. I don't see either with this fish. All this being said, a 10 lb. bass is a rare achievement in Ohio or anywhere for that matter. I personally have never even seen a LMB over 7 lbs, let alone caught one. But maybe I will soon!!!!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Procraft, Those are some real toads. Very nice


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

No Offense intended but that bass doesn't look anywhere close to 10lbs.

I would put her around 6lbs.

maybe the picture just doesn't do it justice... Nice fish either way


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Its not an opinion. It was its official weight done at a baitshop. It was also 26" long. Looking at the pics, i dont even notice a comparrison. You people always find a way to ruin threads


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish procraft.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Its not my fish, nor do i even know the guy who caught it so it doesn't really matter to me!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

RhodeGuideService said:


> The above photographed bass look every bit as big, if not bigger, than the suppossed 10lber!!! I have a caught a few bass and am a pretty good judge of size. I am not calling the man a liar, but the fish simply does not look to be 10 pounds. As a guess, I would estimate about 7lbs. The fish also looks awfully fat (a very large swollen belly) to be caught post-spawn. Post-Spawn fish generally have worn tails and skinny bellies. I don't see either with this fish. All this being said, a 10 lb. bass is a rare achievement in Ohio or anywhere for that matter. I personally have never even seen a LMB over 7 lbs, let alone caught one. But maybe I will soon!!!!


It was a saggin basket left from the eggs stretching her out.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lewzer, your right, damned if you do and damned if you don't. It's another reason I don't go out of my way to post pictures. It's not worth all the negative comments from guys that can't or have never caught a big bass.Pictures rarely do any fish justice.There's one thing in common with almost every big hog bass caught in Ohio, 99% caught on private land. The guy(Ted) in the photo has been a customer of mine for the past 4+ years and only fishes for bass and crappie. He said at the time he caught the fish there were 3 big fish in the school and he caught the smallest of the 3. For those wondering what the bass was caught on, he caught it on a live 8" crappie. 
For those of you that do not have access to any private places that want to up your odds at catching a big bass try the causeway on Lake Rockwell off RT14. I'm not saying this trying to pimp my baitshop with the idea of selling bait and lures. The reason is not many guys fish it anymore and there are numerous 7 and 8lb bass caught there each year and an occasional 9lber comes to the scales every couple years. It's public and there are more than bass to be caught. Trust me, I've lived on the lake the past 23 years and know what it has to offer.Lake Rockwell has been off limits for almost 100 years. There are only 2 access points you are allowed to legally fish, one's the RT14 causeway and the other is the pumphouse bridge below the spillway.If anyone has any questions regarding directions or other information regarding the lake you are more than welcome to send me a PM............Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

all 3 of those bass above where caught in state lakes, in march and april when the big females are vulnerable. I caught the 7.2 in a tournament, its my biggest ever and is now at the taxidermist. the other 2 bass are a friend of mine who does alot of live bait fishing with creek chubs.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Procraftboats21, I agree that a 7lb Ohio bass is something special.However you gotta give credit where credit is due no matter where a nice fish is caught.Same goes for the fish my customer caught, he's goes about 6'4" and 275lbs. The guys fists are the size of a cantalopes.Pictures don't do fish any justice. I'm very happy for him to have caught his trophy as I would be if it was anybody else. It shouldn't matter where the fish was caught.............Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its so hard for a bass to reach 10lbs in Ohio even with the proper cover and forage balance. it simply takes to long and most fish die before they reach that poundage. a 7lb bass in ohio could very easily be 20 years old. were a 7lb bass in the southern states could be 4 or 5 years old.

if the scales verify it, then hey, thats the first bass over 10lbs i've ever seen in ohio, guess theres a first for everything.


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks..............


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok Guys, time to go backwards and turn the clocks back for a minute, you just might get something out of this. I've been on this Earth longer and have fished more days than you've been alive. I know this by the wording of your replies and lack of respect you show for others. I'm very blessed, not only for what I have accomplished in my lifetime, but for my family,where I live and the friendships I have made in my lifetime due to the love of fishing.To have the passion for fishing and to live in Portage County I consider myself a very lucky person. If you knew the history behind the beginning of bass fishing you won't have to read another word.This is where it all started for 1 reason. The amount of water per square mile can only be found here and the size of the bass.That's why Arbogast Company,Shakespeare,Brooks Reefer,Creme Worms, DeLong Worms,Barney Spoon,Schuman Moonshiner,Johnny O'Neil Weedwing,Trail Lake Torpedos by Bill Gressard and Evil Eye Bass Spoons by Jim Lupori, Pfleuger Kent Frogs,Al Foss Shimmey Wiggler, Prescott Dr. Spoon to name a few all got their beginnings within miles from where I live.Some of these gentlemen are still friends of mine. Because of the lasting friendships I have made over the years I have access to farm ponds, strip pits, private lakes, local lakes ,the river and the fact I live on Lake Rockwell.I can catch more 7+ lb bass in 1 year than both of you will in your lifetimes combined.You both can disagree and write all the negative comments you want, but it's a simple plain fact, you'll never walk in my shoes.I'm moving my baitshop into a larger building come March 1st of this coming spring.For a grand opening I'm trying to put together a Bass Hall Of Fame meet and greet, signing session with some of the legends that put bass fishing on the map. Legends such as Bob Phillips(Barney Spoon), Dick Kotis (Arbogast Company), Randy Kotch, Bob Lupori and John Middleton will be there.Get smart with these old timers and they'll eat you alive................Mark


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> Ok Guys, time to go backwards and turn the clocks back for a minute, you just might get something out of this. I've been on this Earth longer and have fished more days than you've been alive. I know this by the wording of your replies and lack of respect you show for others. I'm very blessed, not only for what I have accomplished in my lifetime, but for my family,where I live and the friendships I have made in my lifetime due to the love of fishing.To have the passion for fishing and to live in Portage County I consider myself a very lucky person. If you knew the history behind the beginning of bass fishing you won't have to read another word.This is where it all started for 1 reason. The amount of water per square mile can only be found here and the size of the bass.That's why Arbogast Company,Shakespeare,Brooks Reefer,Creme Worms, DeLong Worms,Barney Spoon,Schuman Moonshiner,Johnny O'Neil Weedwing,Trail Lake Torpedos by Bill Gressard and Evil Eye Bass Spoons by Jim Lupori, Pfleuger Kent Frogs,Al Foss Shimmey Wiggler, Prescott and Dr. Spoon to name a few all got their beginnings within miles from where I live.Some of these gentlemen are still friends of mine. Because of the lasting friendships I have made over the years I have access to farm ponds, strip pits, private lakes, local lakes ,the river and the fact I live on Lake Rockwell.I can catch more 7+ lb bass in 1 year than both of you will in your lifetimes combined.You both can disagree and write all the negative comments you want, but it's a simple plain fact, you'll never walk in my shoes.I'm moving my baitshop into a larger building come March 1st of this coming spring.For a grand opening I'm trying to put together a Bass Hall Of Fame meet and greet, signing session with some of the legends that put bass fishing on the map. Legends such as Bob Phillips(Barney Spoon), Dick Kotis (Arbogast Company), Randy Kotch and John Middleton will be there.Get smart with these old timers and they'll eat you alive................Mark


Well said. Words of a wise man!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> .I'm moving my baitshop into a larger building come March 1st of this coming spring.For a grand opening I'm trying to put together a Bass Hall Of Fame meet and greet, signing session with some of the legends that put bass fishing on the map. Legends such as Bob Phillips(Barney Spoon), Dick Kotis (Arbogast Company), Randy Kotch, Bob Lupori and John Middleton will be there.Get smart with these old timers and they'll eat you alive................Mark


Congrats on getting the new diggs. Sound like a fun event. I'll be sure to stop in and chew the fat!

Snake


----------



## pjgraham2006 (Mar 27, 2006)

5lbs.21/1/2 in?


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

It weight has already been stated


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

your all smoking CRACK!!!! Go look at a pic of a 10lb+ bass caught out of florida,california, or mexico and then you'll see the difference.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

shawney1986 said:


> your all smoking CRACK!!!! Go look at a pic of a 10lb+ bass caught out of florida,california, or mexico and then you'll see the difference.


If what we are smoking is crack, id sure as hell hate to see what you're smoking!


----------

